# $5M Worth Of Marijuana Seized At Santa Clarita Valley Home



## FruityBud (Jan 30, 2008)

*SANTA CLARITA, Calif. -- *An indoor marijuana growing operation was discovered Tuesday in a home in the Tesoro area of the Santa Clarita Valley, authorities said.

Video: http://video.knbc.com/player/?id=211448

A search warrant was served Tuesday morning at a home in the 29300 block of Via Estancia, where detectives found more than 1,000 marijuana plants and a bypassed electrical meter, according to the Santa Clarita Valley Sheriff's Station.

The homeowner was not at the residence when the warrant was served. Police said he was later arrested.

Authorities said the seized drugs had a street value of about $5 million, KNBC's Doug Kriegel reported.

Darren Harris of the LA County Sheriff's Department said that drugs in suburban areas can bring dangers into the neighborhood.

"When you have a growth like this, in a neighborhood like this, you have other people coming into the area, potentially dealing in narcotics and taking this stuff away from here. Some of those people are very dangerous. We want to keep them away from our kids," Harris said.

In the last six months in California, more than 50 suburban home plantations have been found flourishing, Kriegel reported.

"It's weird. It's weird, because you move all the way out here because you think it's just kind of removed from everything, and the bottom line is that you're really never removed from it. It's everywhere no matter where you go," said neighbor Tony McCuin.

http://www.knbc.com/news/15169959/detail.html


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 30, 2008)

THE WAR ON DRUGS IS A HUGE WASTE OF MONEY.
 The government could be making money insted of spending millions on the so called " war on drugs"....


----------



## Mutt (Jan 30, 2008)

> a bypassed electrical meter


:hitchair:


----------



## FruityBud (Jan 30, 2008)

Its a sure fire way of getting busted.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 3, 2008)

They'll never stop us. As the video said...It's a waste a tax payers money to stop somthing thats harmless and that 20% of adults are doing...and as soon as they find one grow...always there more...and always will be more.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 3, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> 1,000 marijuana plants and a bypassed electrical meter


 
Greed matched with stupidity.

I grow enough for myself and a few friends who need it for medical reasons. A pound a year.

I have a total of 1,260 watts of lights on my grows with two fountain pumps that draw 13 watts each.

No one is going to ever notice those amounts of wattage.

I have two electric radiators that heat my house. Each of them cycle at 1,300 watts for a total of 2,600 watts.

I use lots of electric devices in my house. A thousand watts of electric usage from a device isn't abnormal.

However, when the power grid shows a drop of 1,000 KW of power that doesn't correspond with any payments for that power, the electric company will troubleshoot the reason. They measure the current usage between two given points and move those points inward until they discover exactly where that power is "disappearing". Then they set up a surveillance with the police and bingo!, there's the story.

Anyone who grows more than they can reasonably use or give to a few friends is getting greedy. The temptation of easy money makes prisoners out of a LOT of people.

Stay free. Stay small. Pay for the electric you use.

NEVER TELL ANYONE IN REAL LIFE THAT YOU GROW

No one will ever bother you if you do this.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 3, 2008)

once again, they are wildly over-estimating the street value...

so they say ... over a 1,000 plants... so lets be modest and say 1250, k... valued at prox. $5 mill... so that means 5,000,000 / 1250 plants = 4,000/plant at say... 4 oz/plant = $1000/oz... no wonder they are selling it....:doh:


----------

